# Strange Pricing



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to have a Callaway X460 Tour driver. Of all I have tried in the past year, it was probably the best club for me, but when I tried something else, I sold the X460. I decided to look for another one.

I looked on Ebay and I looked at Callaway Preowned. The X460 on both websites is selling used for more than you can buy a new one at Edwin Watts or TGW. My brand new one will be arriving tomorrow or Thursday.

Other than trade in opportunities with Preowned, I wonder if there are enough people who are willing to pay $50-$100 more at Preowned instead of ordering a brand new club. I don't get it.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

My last clubs (cobra-graphite) before i got sensible and was fitted for my now used Ping G5, where brought of E-bay. The clubs themselves where of good quality however the driver is a different matter. I was on the range hitting some balls and the head came flying off almost hitting the 100 yrd marker! NOT HAPPY 

Obviously the club head had been 'botched' together for ebay. I will never buy 2ed hand clubs again because of this. I also strongly recommend other people too.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

There are lots of fakes out there.. not real Cobras, etc that are sold as authentic. I only buy single clubs from people with good history and who sell many things.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

I got my HiBore XL off eBay. It was overall a good experience though the seller did mislead a bit in the ad. He was marketing it as brand new, never used, still in its wrapping. When it got to me, not only was there no wrapping anywhere on the club, but it appeared as though the club had spent a short period of time as a demo club or something. There were some underside markings and 2 small marks on the face indicating it had been swung before.

I'd have kicked up a fuss, but the price was so good (and the club is sooooo sweet) that I just figured I'd take it as-is.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I used to have a Callaway X460 Tour driver. Of all I have tried in the past year, it was probably the best club for me, but when I tried something else, I sold the X460. I decided to look for another one.
> 
> I looked on Ebay and I looked at Callaway Preowned. The X460 on both websites is selling used for more than you can buy a new one at Edwin Watts or TGW. My brand new one will be arriving tomorrow or Thursday.
> 
> Other than trade in opportunities with Preowned, I wonder if there are enough people who are willing to pay $50-$100 more at Preowned instead of ordering a brand new club. I don't get it.


Maybe you have to pay extra because someone else has done all the hard work breaking the club in for you??? :dunno: (Sarcasm)


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Davethebulldog said:


> My last clubs (cobra-graphite) before i got sensible and was fitted for my now used Ping G5, where brought of E-bay. The clubs themselves where of good quality however the driver is a different matter. I was on the range hitting some balls and the head came flying off almost hitting the 100 yrd marker! NOT HAPPY
> 
> Obviously the club head had been 'botched' together for ebay. I will never buy 2ed hand clubs again because of this. I also strongly recommend other people too.


I totally disagree with you on the matter of buying used clubs. I have bought so many used drivers, wedges and two sets of irons in the past two years. Never had any problems with any clubs. However I do not buy off Ebay. I purchase mine from a local golf retailer that takes in a lot of trade ins. They know their stuff, they inspect clubs when taking them in on trade.

Now on the subject of the Cally 460's. Those drivers are being cleared out at the retailer I deal with. They have lots of them in stock at a decent price. Last year those drivers sold for $400 or so, now they are less than half that price.

If you want new high end clubs but do not want to pay the price just wait about 6 months to a year. New models clubs come out and last years clubs are put on clearance.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with used clubs because other than a wedge or two, everything I bought was from a reputable dealer.

My X460 driver just arrived and I already changed the grip on it to the Tour Wrap Midsize I use. Seven-Thirty on Sunday morning will be the test to see if Callaway still loves me.

(edit) Hmmm... I guess I should change my avatar...
(edit again) OK, that's done...


----------

